# Favorite DJ?



## SNiPerWolF (Nov 28, 2010)

What is everyone favorite DJ, mine is Deadmau5... yes yes i know recently hes become extremely popular... i first found Deadmau5 years ago a bit before his album Full Circle was released .. been in love ever since... tell me yours


----------



## Jude (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha the only DJ I know and listen to is the DJ from Incubus. But that's because, you know, he's part of the band


----------



## jla (Nov 29, 2010)

Laurent Garnier.


----------



## Cam (Nov 29, 2010)

DJ B l a d E


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 2, 2010)

Moby, Benny Benassi, Paul Van Dyk, Chemical Bros. Old school, really. Anyone who says these guys are fossils haven't seen them live in recent years. They know what the hell they're doing more than any of the newcomers. I do not care for Tiesto. I've seen Old vs New at shows and there's a lot more art to the guys that have been around the block more than a few times. 

It is a pity Deadmau5 is so mainstream right now, but oh well. It will pass. Pretty Lights knows where the hell it's at, Boyz Noise thumps. Everyone has their individual flavor, but I still like to fall back on guys who pioneered this kind of music.

Moby is hands down my favorite musical artist of all time outside of "Serious" music (What most people call 'classical'). The man can do so much in all sorts of genres, and that includes being able to throw down a killer DJ set like nothing.


----------



## jla (Dec 3, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> Moby, Benny Benassi, Paul Van Dyk, Chemical Bros. Old school, really. Anyone who says these guys are fossils haven't seen them live in recent years. They know what the hell they're doing more than any of the newcomers. I do not care for Tiesto. I've seen Old vs New at shows and there's a lot more art to the guys that have been around the block more than a few times.
> 
> It is a pity Deadmau5 is so mainstream right now, but oh well. It will pass. Pretty Lights knows where the hell it's at, Boyz Noise thumps. Everyone has their individual flavor, but I still like to fall back on guys who pioneered this kind of music.
> 
> Moby is hands down my favorite musical artist of all time outside of "Serious" music (What most people call 'classical'). The man can do so much in all sorts of genres, and that includes being able to throw down a killer DJ set like nothing.


I actually occasionally like Moby and dislike Deadmau5, but Moby was criticized of being too mainstream and diluting the genre back when Play and 18 came out.


----------



## Slyck (Dec 3, 2010)

Mr. Scruff, no questions asked


----------



## Trance (Dec 7, 2010)

Paul Van Dyk, deadmau5, Cosmic Gate, Manian is decent-ish, DJ Hixxy...

I don't know if OP means just performing (on stage) DJs, or if music producers could be included.  :/


----------



## jla (Dec 7, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I don't know if OP means just performing (on stage) DJs, or if music producers could be included. :/


I would probably say Richard D. James in this case.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Rob da Bank, he always has so much awesome new music


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Tiestos a pretty cool guy


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

None of them.


----------

